# What do you prefer~chat



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

Just a few things to talk about  Just my curiosity.
Do you prefer rainy or warm days?
Books or movies?

I love rainy days, but Rocky loves warm days, recently LA has been getting both, so we are both happy 

I like books and movies. Some of my favorites are 
one flew over the cuckoos nest
jurassic park
silence of the lambs
signs
sixth sense

How about you?


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 24, 2012)

Warm Rainy days, and also just warm days. I like books and movies, some of ny favorites are To Kill a Mockingbird (book and movie) Jurassic Park  Batteries Not Included, Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, Burlesque  and All Resident Evil Movies...lots more but too many to list

My***


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

To kill a mockingbird was really good  haha, resident evil is one of my favorites too! I love zombie movies, also paranormal activity 2 and 3 are my favorites


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 24, 2012)

nicoleandrocky said:


> To kill a mockingbird was really good  haha, resident evil is one of my favorites too! I love zombie movies, also paranormal activity 2 and 3 are my favorites



I torture myself ever since I've had kids I'm TERRIFIED of Zombies!!! Eek lol idk I think it's some kind of psychological thing fear of losing them idk LOL


----------



## jaizei (Mar 24, 2012)

I like rainy days when they are warm, but cold and rainy is the worst. 



DanaLachney said:


> Batteries Not Included


+1 for 80's movies no one ever knows

Over the Top, Flight of the Navigator, Mac And Me,The Wraith, Rad, Dudes


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

When i was younger and saw zombie movies i always wanted there to be a zombie apocalypse. But then once i got older and remembered that thought i realized, i would lose friends, family, pets, everything  so it would be terrible! haha.

I have always LOVED rainy days, they actually make me happier and more chipper than warm days


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 24, 2012)

I was curious if you had seen this thread:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-pretend-chat#axzz1q5YHyqYD

It might be right up your alley.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I was curious if you had seen this thread:
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-pretend-chat#axzz1q5YHyqYD
> 
> It might be right up your alley.


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 24, 2012)

jaizei said:


> I like rainy days when they are warm, but cold and rainy is the worst.
> 
> +1 for 80's movies no one ever knows
> 
> Over the Top, Flight of the Navigator, Mac And Me,The Wraith, Rad, Dudes



I have lots of 80's movies lol I'm an old movie buff. Rooting for the gone but not forgotten!!!



nicoleandrocky said:


> When i was younger and saw zombie movies i always wanted there to be a zombie apocalypse. But then once i got older and remembered that thought i realized, i would lose friends, family, pets, everything  so it would be terrible! haha.
> 
> I have always LOVED rainy days, they actually make me happier and more chipper than warm days





I have horrible zombie dreams sometimes to the point I wake up with my blood pressure up and sweating lol


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

I love 80s movies 
some of my faces are, ET, Amadeus, and various others, even breakfast club


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 24, 2012)

It's pretty bizarre and sad lol


----------



## dmmj (Mar 24, 2012)

Warm days, hate the rain
Books by a long shot, but I do love the 80's movies Batteries not included flight of the navigator, I thought I was the only who knew about them and I am a big zombifile.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

Another zombie lover 
have you ever seen "I am legend"
It was really good (at least i think) but very sad  One of my friends was freaked out for weeks (no joke!) thinking that it was going to happen.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes I have did not like the dog scene, nowadays I see very few movies that was a rarity for me.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

It was terrible 
Still whenever the movie is on, i walk out of the room so i don't have to watch it, its just to sad for me.
Have you seen the new-ish zombie tv show? walking dead?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 24, 2012)

If we keep this up we are gonna make yvonne mad 
Yes I am a fan of both the comic and the show, love it well done program.


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 24, 2012)

nicoleandrocky said:


> It was terrible
> Still whenever the movie is on, i walk out of the room so i don't have to watch it, its just to sad for me.
> Have you seen the new-ish zombie tv show? walking dead?



Yes!!! And it freaks me out cuz out of all of them it's the most realistic!!!


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

@dana I know!! It was a little too realistic for me... I always freak at night when i think back at the movies i just watched (especially scary-ish ones....)
@dmmj i have only read one of the comics, but the show is great! sad that the recent season ended  can't wait for the new season though!! I was really surprised how many characters in the show that they killed off.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 24, 2012)

Then don't read the comics he kills off people you might never suspect.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm just king to watch the show then 
Have you ever seen the show bones?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 24, 2012)

I've watched bones, not my cup of tea if you know what I mean. I do like grimm and alcatraz though.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

I love alcatraz, i've heard that they plan on canceling it though!
I've seen a few episodes of grimm it's pretty good 
Have you ever seen the movie "the brothers grimm"?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 24, 2012)

dmmj said:


> If we keep this up we are gonna make yvonne mad



LOL! No worries!

Bones is one of my favorites. But I really didn't like that Temperence got together with what's-his-name and got preggers. 

I watched Alcatraz for the first time this past week. It was pretty good. I'm going to look for it again next week.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

emysemys said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > If we keep this up we are gonna make yvonne mad
> ...



 I've been waiting for the right moment to enter the "pretend chat" you made, i never knew anything about the current conversation(at the time) until now, dogs being dogs !



emysemys said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > If we keep this up we are gonna make yvonne mad
> ...





Bones is one of my favorite shows 
I know it's a twist that i didn't expect them ever to do. 
booth you mean  Its a good way to carry on the show for the current season, but I'm curious as to how they are going to keep on for seasons to come, they have been renewed for season 8 though !


----------



## dmmj (Mar 24, 2012)

Pretend chat goes wherever it wants to go, and I have not seen brothers grimm.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Pretend chat goes wherever it wants to go, and I have not seen brothers grimm.



you should see it 
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3QkwDld1d4[/video]
i think you might like it 

Yeah, the pretend chat has SO many topics it has gone through already, 300+ pages full!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 24, 2012)

I think I saw it. It was a movie, right? It was a little dark for me and hard to follow.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah it was a movie, it was pretty good. It is pretty dark though...
On a weirder note.. have you guys heard about what the maker of Kony did? It was all over the news.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 24, 2012)

No...as I've said before, I live in a cave, don't watch the news on TV and don't get the newspaper. I didn't even know Chaney got a heart transplant until someone brought up the subject here on the forum.

Oh...and to stay on topic:

I LOVE, LOVE books!!! I have hundreds of them and am starting to re-read them. Sitting in front of the wood stove on rainy days with a book! Great stuff!

(I also have all the Bones book, but they're really nothing like the TV show.)


----------



## dmmj (Mar 24, 2012)

the kony guy was arrested for public ( how do I put this in a family friendly forum?) playing with himself, and vandalism I just hope the 2 are not related.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

haha, well i hardly ever watch tv but everyone around me was talking about it, i didn't know about cheney either! i had to search it on google once i saw it on tfo, lol. 

I love books too  
The ones by kathy reichs right? There is this little bookshop (well actually kinda big) at a strip mall and every book is $1 so i buy a ton of books and put them in a pile and try to read as many as i can, and once I'm done i go back  What are some books you have read? (even some you suggest  )




dmmj said:


> the kony guy was arrested for public ( how do I put this in a family friendly forum?) playing with himself, and vandalism I just hope the 2 are not related.



Yeah, i was kinda thinking about wording it. I feel bad for his son more than him (not to be mean) because now that he is in jail his son does not have a dad until he gets out :/


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 24, 2012)

My all time favorite author was **** Frances. But he died a couple years ago. His son is taking over the book writing, and so far I've read two that he has done, but they were started and researched by his dad. 

Then I like the Janet Evanovich series.

I have quite a few by Jonathan Kellerman.

I subscribe to the Reader's Digest Condensed books (not called that anymore, but I can't remember their new name). Reason I like them is because they are usually reader friendly. I like the heart-warming, love, good guy wins, animal stories. Not too fond of war or spy stories.

I started my reading career in the '50's when my kids were babies. I started with Agatha Christie. I eventually got all of her books (in used paperback), over 80 of them. She had some pretty nice twists and they were hard to figure out who-done-it.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

I think i actually read one or two of **** frances' books. I will look into the other books 
Im trying to read all the books on here 
http://www.modernlibrary.com/top-100/100-best-novels/


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 24, 2012)

nicoleandrocky said:


> I've been waiting for the right moment to enter the "pretend chat" you made, i never knew anything about the current conversation(at the time) until now, dogs being dogs !





Hehe I just jump in where ever 





dmmj said:


> the kony guy was arrested for public ( how do I put this in a family friendly forum?) playing with himself, and vandalism I just hope the 2 are not related.



Kinda like Pee Wee Herman?  lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 24, 2012)

I guess I'm just a hick. None of those titles sound good to me. There wasn't a one on the list that sounded like I would look for it. Which one are you reading now?


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

I try to just jump in too 


I've read most of them, but right now I'm going to read gone with the wind. (probably next week  )


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 25, 2012)

guess what... ITS RAINING!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, then, you've lied to us. It says right under your username that you are in *SUNNY* California.

Its raining here too. I have a nice fire going. But I'm just about to have to go out in it. I'm out of tortoise food.


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 25, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Well, then, you've lied to us. It says right under your username that you are in SUNNY California.
> 
> Its raining here too. I have a nice fire going. But I'm just about to have to go out in it. I'm out of tortoise food.



LOL!!!


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol, OOPS! Looks like I'm going to have to fix that! lol. 
It's been raining so much lately :/
But i don't mind it  unless there is something i need to do on that day and the rain interferes with it.

how does "not so sunny california" sound? haha


----------



## Angi (Mar 25, 2012)

I like warm weather I hate going out in the rain, but love that it waters my yard. I love books and movies, if I have to pick one it would be books. Although my favorite thing to do is watch a good movie at home with my family. This does not happen very often and they never agree to chick flicks.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 26, 2012)

Angi said:


> I like warm weather I hate going out in the rain, but love that it waters my yard. I love books and movies, if I have to pick one it would be books. Although my favorite thing to do is watch a good movie at home with my family. This does not happen very often and they never agree to chick flicks.



What are your favorite movies/books


----------

